# Radioamatierisms >  interneta uztveereejs

## radzinsh

kaads varbuut zina kaa uztaisiit interneta uztveereeju liidz 500 m. Man gribeetos nokert tresho teeva deelu...

----------


## Delfins

wifi

----------


## konis22

Tas maksā 25 Ls plus antena vai ja gribi tad antenu pats taisi.Protams kabelis ap ls metrā un 1 sma konektors+pačvads pāris metri.Ja gribas pārbaudīt vai tev tur ir pārklājums paņem portiku un pamēri!  ::

----------


## radzinsh

tieshi taa wi-fi bezmaksas biblioteekas internets

----------


## radzinsh

man gribas pameeginaat uztaisiit... kas zin varbuut paaraidiishu liidz 5km...

----------


## Didzis

Nu ja tev ir svipegnerātors ldz 2,5GHz(par to gan es ļoti šaubos), tad jau var mēģināt kautko taisīt, bet prāta darbs tas nav.  Iekārtas uz 2,4GHz tagad pieejamas par smiekla naudu un 5km parraidīt signālu mūsdienas nav pilnīgi nekādu problēmu. Vajag tikai kārtīgas antenas un tiešo redzamību.

----------

